

Don't Jump Off the Cliff with a Parachute - unignorant
http://ethanfast.com/2012/03/startups-off-the-cliff-with-a-parachute/

======
tonyarkles
Ethan, just to clarify... When you say you're not enrolled in your Ph.D
programme anymore, I'm assuming you're saying you dropped out.

I'm doing an M.Sc. right now, and it's been seriously delayed because of my
own entrepreneurial endeavours; my funding ran out a long time ago, so the
parachute kind of... disappeared on me. More to the point, my thesis has
changed from being my fallback to a mental burden that I keep thinking about
but never manage to find the time to finish.

I'd be curious to hear more about your experience. Did you find that your Ph.D
was keeping you from investing your whole heart into Proxino? Or that it was
too much of a distraction to try to do both at the same time?

I _think_ I'm going to finish mine, because it's sooo close and I've managed
to find, for the last few weeks anyway, a few hours a day to push it towards
the finish line. But it has definitely been an impediment to the business;
likewise, the business has been a huge drain on the thesis :)

I'd really like to hear more about your experience though!

~~~
tonyarkles
Oh, just a small side-note: I'll likely be citing Proxino in my thesis, so
you're still building a citation count :P

------
ajju
Just so you know, Chrome warned me that your startup Proxino.com is a
dangerous site.

